# For those of you with the Remote Window Module



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

So I bought & installed my remote window module a little over a month ago. The auto-up feature freaking ROCKS! Should have came with it from the factory. Unfortunately, I could never figure out how to get the windows to roll down. I tried lock-unlock-lock, unlock-lock-unlock, hitting unlock three times in every imaginable succession. Nothing. 

Well, today I figured it out: To roll down the windows, hold the unlock button and count off 1, 1000, 2, 1000, 3, 1000, then release. Works everytime! Rolling them back up is the same thing, except with the lock button. Happy as a clam now.

Don't get impatient waiting for the 3 seconds, if you hold down the button for anything less, it won't work. Count off the whole 3 seconds before releasing.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm dying to get one of these. I'm finding that a lot of them don't work on the 2012 models though or throw a CEL, so I've been hesitant to get one.


----------



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

Haven't had a single issue with mine yet


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Had mine for well over a year I think and still working as it should.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm probably going to do it anyway. $20 isn't too much to spend if it doesn't work.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I really like mine too. It's fun to get out with all the windows down and just hold the lock button down for a few seconds as I'm walking away and having the windows all roll up, lol


----------



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

Mine rolls them all up even if I just tap the lock button 

-Posted from my Galaxy Note 2 on VZW's LTE network.


----------



## DJ_Evergreen (Aug 8, 2013)

I agree should've had it from factory! I bought one beginning of August, got it Sept 2. Works just as described. No issues with it so far. Best $14 I spent for my car!


----------



## tcbracing (Mar 14, 2013)

My 2013 has auto-up driver's window from the factory. Where can you get this module?


----------



## kmg73106 (Jun 16, 2013)

Does anybody else have the 4 ways flash when the unit is plugged in? When i open my doors the 4 ways flash for about 30 seconds.


----------



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

What year? Mine works fine 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kmg73106 (Jun 16, 2013)

its a 13 eco, module works fine, just makes the 4 ways flash when doors open, not a problem just weird.?.? I was curious if anybody else experienced this?


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

Would this work with a splitter so I could still use my torque app?


----------



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes it does, I use mine with a splitter

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

Hack can you post a link to the splitter you use? and how well does it hide up under the dash?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Evofire said:


> Hack can you post a link to the splitter you use? and how well does it hide up under the dash?


To make it look good you need to relocate the obd2 into the fuse panel.
Very easy.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18353


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## BlueTopazECO12 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have the same module, it's great. One day however, there was an instance where it stopped working. I disconnected it, plugged it back in, and it's been working ever since. Next, I need to get myself a splitter, I'm still waiting for my Bluetooth OBD-II adapter.. (been waiting for almost a month.. such BS.)


----------



## Rochas (May 27, 2013)

Has anyone used one on an Australian Holden Cruze (MY14)? One of the web sites I looked at selling the module specifically stated it was not for the Holden Cruze.


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

When I use this auto window module, i will roll my windows down and then maybe 2 minutes later they roll back up by themselves. Has anyone experienced/found a fix for this?


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

I haven't had any problems with mine... The sucky thing is that on mine (not sure if its just mine), you can't keep the car locked with the windows down...
Once I hit the lock button to lock/arm the security, all the windows roll up...

If you hit the unlock button again as they roll down, you can stop them halfway (or whenever you hit the button again).... 

But overall a great add-on for those hot summer days to let the hot air escape....





billyhime said:


> When I use this auto window module, i will roll my windows down and then maybe 2 minutes later they roll back up by themselves. Has anyone experienced/found a fix for this?


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Can I get links to the auto-window-roller-downer and the OBD-II splitter? Spanks!

Edit: I googled the OBD-II splitter and found a million to choose from, can't find the window thingy though.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Try fleaBay .


----------



## Kruzer (Dec 1, 2012)

Where did you get one for 14 bucks?


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Got mine for 18 bucks shipped and it's been on my 2012 eco6mt for about 5 months and it works perfectly. 3 sec open 3 sec close not a single problem.


----------



## Kruzer (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey evergreen, where did you find one for 14 bucks?


----------



## Kruzer (Dec 1, 2012)

Ebay


----------

